# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đi lại, ăn uống, mua sắm khi du lịch Huế

## yeuhanoi

Mỗi năm, thành phố Huế đều tổ chức festival với nhiều hoạt động văn hóa hấp dẫn như lễ hội ẩm thực, hoa cây cảnh, lễ hội thả diều nghệ thuật và trình diễn áo dài, thời trang.



Trời chiều trên sông Hương.
Huế là thành phố tràn ngập cây xanh với không khí thanh bình, yên tĩnh nhưng cũng không kém phần nhộn nhịp, đông đúc. Khắp thành phố vẫn lưu giữ được những lăng tẩm, đền đài và nhiều nhà vườn có tuổi đời vài trăm năm tuổi.
Nếu đã có dịp tới thăm thành phố Huế mộng mơ, mời bạn chia sẻ với các độc giả cách thức di chuyển, những điểm vui chơi và các món ăn ngon thú vị ở đây. Những gợi ý của bạn sẽ được cập nhật thêm vào bài.

*Có thể đến Huế bằng* 

- Từ Hà Nội tới Huế: có đường bay của Vietnam Airlines.
- Từ TP HCM tới Huế: cả Vietnam Airline và Jetstar Pacific đều có đường bay.
- Ngoài ra bạn có thể đi tàu hoặc giường nằm chất lượng cao.

*Khách sạn và nơi nghỉ tại Huế*

- Bạn có thể đến khu vực đường Lê Lợi, Ngô Quyền, Lý Thường Kiệt, Nguyễn Tri Phương, Hùng Vương, là những tuyến phố trung tâm để tìm khách sạn. Giá cả cho một phòng đôi ở Huế là từ 200.000 đồng trở lên, tùy loại và tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu của bạn.



Quán cà phê vườn với tán cây xanh mát.
*Đi lại tham quan*

-  Ở Huế chủ yếu là đi thăm các lăng tẩm và Đại nội, chùa Thiên Mụ. Các lăng tẩm thường cách xa nhau và xa thành phố Huế. Nếu bạn không cho em bé đi thì có thể thuê xe máy để đi,

-  Nhưng theo nhiều du khách thì tốt nhất là đi taxi hoặc thuê 1 ô tô con (khoảng 250-300K cho 1 tour đi thăm Lăng Tự Đức, Minh mạng, Khải Định), sẽ tiện và đỡ mệt hơn rất nhiều, đi thăm Đại nội thì có thể đi xích lô, rất thú vị đấy.

- Buổi tối bạn có thể mua vé đi nghe ca trù trên Sông Hương, rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với việc cả đoàn bạn định thuê riêng một thuyền (50.000d/vé)

- Nếu muốn đi biển các bạn nên đi biển Lăng Cô cách Huế chừng 80km, biển ở đó dẹp hơn biển Thuận An.

- Vé Sinhcafe đi Lăng Cô có thể gọi số máy : 054 829622.

- Trên đường đi Bạch Mã, Lăng Cô có hai vị trí khá đẹp rất được dân địa phương hay đến chơi là Vũng Voi và biển Cảnh Vân. Ở Vũng Voi có thác nước, nước trong vũng rất trong và mát- tắm thích lắm, còn biển Cảnh Vân thì rất cạn , rất sạch cảnh quan hình vòng cung như biển Quy Nhơn hay bãi Cát Cò ở Cát Bà và ở đó bạn có thể nhìn thấy cảng Chân Mây- Một cảng mới được xây của Huế. Ăn hải sản ở Cảnh Vân rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với Lăng Cô nhưng bất tiện của Cảnh Vân là không có phòng nghỉ.

- Ở Huế còn có thú vui là buổi chiều ngồi trên thuyền ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn ở ngay ngã ba sông chỗ khách sạn Hương Giang- Thật tuyệt. (nhưng phải đi đò chèo và thời tiết phải vào mùa hè thì mới thấy thi vị ).

-Đã đến Huế thì ngoài các lăng tẩm lớn như Tự Đức, Khải Định, Minh Mạng , Gia Long... còn có điện Hòn Chén nghe nói là rất thiêng, ngày bà nội mình còn sống, năm nào cũng phải lặn lội lên điện đấy... Thích lãng mạn thì có thể lên đồi thông Thiên An, rất giống một phần của Đà Lạt. Thích tắm biển gần thì có Thuận An, xa thì có Lăng Cô, Lăng Cô đẹp lắm... đồ biển ở đây thì ngon và tươi 100%, giá chỉ đắt so với Huế thôi, chứ ở Huế cái gì cũng rẻ. Ngoài ra bạn có thể đi tắm suối nước nóng Thanh Tân, cách Huế khoảng 20 km, tắm suối lựu huỳnh ở Tân An. Có hai địa điểm xa Huế , rừng quốc gia Bạch Mã khoảng hơn 40 km , là nơi các quan chức Pháp hồi xưa nghỉ mát, cũng cao lưng chừng núi, ngày mây nhiều thì khó mà lên đến đỉnh được.

- Nếu bạn cho em bé đi thì sẽ vất vả đấy vì các khu này rất xa nhau. Mặt khác các lăng tẩm rộng nên phải chuẩn bị phương tiện gì cho bé, chứ không mà bế thì mệt lắm.
- Còn đi du lịch nếu như có sức khoẻ kg kèm theo em bé thì thuê xe máy đi cũng được , còn nếu như gia đình đi nhiều người thì nên đi taxi , vừa rẻ vừa đỡ nắng. Buổi tối như đã nói trên ,nếu đi chơi thì nên đi bằng xich lô vừa rẻ lại có thể tha hồ ngắm cảnh Huế.

-Huế nhỏ lắm, nên bạn chỉ cần nói mấy cái tên đó ra là tacxi hay xích lô đưa dến ngay.

- Lưu ý, khi đi tacxi hay xích lô đến địa chỉ nào mà mình đã biết thì phải nói rõ là mình đã biết trước địa chỉ, không cần chờ, nếu không họ sẽ đòi tiền hoa hồng của chủ khách sạn hay đòi bạn tiền chở nếu như bạn đi lại cuôc thứ 2... Tất nhiên chỉ tuỳ từng người thôi... 

*Địa chỉ ăn uống và vui chơi ở Huế*

- Khi tới Huế, bạn có thể thuê xe máy với giá từ 80.000 đồng tới 120.000 đồng để đi khám phá Kinh thành cổ và nhiều điểm tham quan quanh thành phố. Những địa điểm du lịch xa như chùa Thiên Mụ, lăng Tự Đức, Minh Mạng, Khải Định... chỉ cách khu phố trung tâm từ 5 km tới 15 km nên việc đi lại trong ngày khá tiện.

- Ngoài xe máy, bạn có thể đi xe xích lô vòng quanh Đại Nội và khu Hoàng thành Huế. Giá xích lô rẻ và các bác lái xe ở đây thường nhiệt tình giới thiệu về những địa điểm du lịch và các cửa hiệu, quán ăn nổi tiếng.


Kinh thành Huế là nơi nhiều khách du lịch không thể bỏ qua khi tới thành phố.
- Nếu không có điều kiện đi biển Lăng Cô cách Huế gần 70 km, bạn có thể tới biển Thuận An, cách thành phố Huế 12 km. Đây là bãi biển hoang sơ, nước trong xanh, cát trắng và sạch. Từ trung tâm thành phố, bạn có thể thuê xe ôm hoặc đi xe buýt với giá 6.000 đồng tới gần bãi biển, sau đó đi bộ khoảng 10 phút là ra tới biển.

- Trên đường từ biển Thuận An về thành phố, bạn ghé vào cồn Hến ăn cơm hến và dạo bước trên con đường Hàn Mặc Tử ở phường Vĩ Dạ thơ mộng. Buổi chiều trong mát, ngồi ngắm cảnh sông Hương từ quán cà phê vườn Vi Dạ xưa là gợi ý thú vị cho bạn.


Bánh bột lọc và cơm hến ở Huế.
- Buổi tối, bạn có thể mua vé nghe ca Huế trên thuyền và thả đèn hoa đăng trên sông Hương thơ mộng. Mỗi vé nghe đàn ca và đi dạo trên sông có giá khoảng 80.000 đồng tới 120.000 đồng.

- Tới thăm phòng tranh XQ ở 49 Lê Lợi, một không gian rộng lớn, có bến thuyền nhìn thẳng ra sông Hương và những bức tranh thêu tuyệt đẹp.

- Tối muộn, bạn thuê xích lô chạy tới khu phố ăn đêm gần Đại Nội và thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng của Huế như bún bò giò heo, cơm hến, các loại bánh, bánh khoái, bánh bèo, bánh bột lọc, chè, đồ nướng...

- Ở khu gần Kinh thành Huế cũng có nhiều tiệm may áo dài nổi tiếng, bạn có thể tới đây mua vải, đặt may chỉ trong một ngày.

- Bạn có thể mua các loại quà như chè cung đình ở phố Lê Huân, mè xửng và các loại bánh ở chợ Đông Ba.

*Đồ ăn trong Huế thường bị cay nên chắc phải chuẩn bị cả đồ ăn nữa*

- Ở Huế cũng không nhiều đặc sản lắm, có món cơm Hến và Bún bò giò heo. Chắc không hợp khẩu vị nên mình cũng không thấy thú vị lắm. Các quán ăn ngon bạn có thể tham khảo người ở khách sạn bạn ở hoặc xích lô.

- Nhưng được cái bổi tối mà đi dạo mát ở Đại nội hoac đi du thuyền thì cũng tuyệt lắm đấy. Còn món ăn o Hue cũng khá phong phú và đa dạng. Nếu như thích ăn chè thì đến quán chè Hẻm ở đường Hùng Vương (từ chân cầu Tràng Tiền xuống 1 đoạn).

- Nếu ăn bún bò Huế thì an ở đường Lý Thường Kiệt ( đối diện bưu điện Lý Thường Kiệt ) , hoặc có một chổ nữa đó là ở đường Nguyễn Công Trứ , gần chợ Cống ). Các bạn vào đó ăn nếu như kg an được cay cứ bảo với chủ quán là đừnng bỏ cay vào , như thế họ sẽ để ý kg cho cay vào lúc đó dễ ăn hơn ( vì MCH cũng ăn cay kg được ). Còn nếu muốn ăn bún hến, chè bắp thì các bạn phải về thôn vĩ thôi ( Vĩ dạ ). Nếu muốn ăn bánh nậm lọc thì ăn ở Cung An Định, hoặc đến chỗ này cũng hơi xa 1 tý đó là quán Bà Đỏ ở đường Chi Lăng, quán này cũng hơi bị ngon đó nha.

- Nếu như bạn nào có ý định mua mắm tôm, mắm ruốc về làm quà thì hãy vào chợ Đông ba hỏi hàng mắm tôm bà Mảng.

-Ăn nem lụi, bánh ướt thịt nướng ở quán Âm Phủ đường Nguyễn Thái Học. Cơm Hến ăn ở Trương Định (không ngon bằng bún hến đâu, và nếu không an được mắm tôm thì không ăn được cơm hến đâu). Chè Hẻm ở gần ngã tư Nguyễn Tri Phương, chè Hẻm chỉ có tiếng thôi, nhưng chua phải ngon nhất đâu.

-Bánh bột lọc ,bánh Ram it, banh beo, bánh nậm... chỉ cần đến quán Cung An Định ở Nguyễn Huệ là ăn khá ngon rồi, bà Đỏ xa lắm và không tiện đường cho bạn đâu.

-Bánh bột lọc ,bánh Ram it, banh beo, bánh nậm: Có một quán ngay đường Phạm Ngũ Lão mình thấy khá ngon mà vị trí lại rất thuận tiện. Mỗi khi cần mua làm quà các bạn mình đều mua ở đây.

- Ở Huế còn có món nổi tiếng là: Bún Bò Huế - ngay chợ Cống ( gần khách sạn Hương Giang và cũng rất gần đường Nguyễn Thái Học ) có hai quán ăn khá ngon. Mỗi khi có dịp về Huế mỗi buổi sáng mình đều dẫn con ra đây ăn.

- Bánh ướt thịt nướng : Mình thích quán ở trên con đường đi chùa Linh Mụ- Nổi tiếng chắc cũng trên 20 năm có lẽ.

- Chè bắp: Nếu có thời gian các bạn đến cồn Hến nằm ngay trên sông Hương để thưởng thức món ăn dân dã này- Đây cũng là nơi cung cấp hến và nước hến cho các quán cơm hến.

- Gần biển Thuận An có Life Resort mới mở được hơn năm chất lượng phục vụ, phòng ở khá tốt. Cái này nằm cách thành phố khoảng hơn 10km.

- Huế nhỏ nhưng để thăm và thưởng thức hết các món ăn của Huế cũng phải có ít nhất là 4- 5 ngày.

----------


## thietht

*Ở Thành phố Huế, các shop thời trang, cửa hàng lưu niệm, gallery, Studio mỹ thuật... tập trung ở một số đường phố lớn như: Trần Hưng Ðạo, Hùng Vương, Phan Ðăng Lưu, Lê Lợi, Mai Thúc Loan...khi đến du lịch Huế, bạn có thể ghé thăm các cửa hàng, cửa hiệu này để mua sắm một vài thứ cần thiết cho mình hay làm quà cho bạn bè.* 


_Huế có nhiều đặc sản làm quà._

*1. Đặc Sản:* 
Quà Huế nổi tiếng nhất là nem, chả, tôm chua, mè xững, hạt sen, bánh phu thê, bánh ít đen, các loại bánh hột sen, đậu xanh, bánh trái cây... khách có thể mua dễ dàng ở các chợ Ðông Ba, An Cựu, Bến Ngự, Tây Lộc hay ở các cửa hiệu nổi tiếng :

- Nem chả bà Ký số 3 đường Ðào Duy Từ gần cửa Ðông Ba.

- Mè xững Nam Thuận số 135 đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng; Hông Thuận số 137 đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng; Thiên Hương số 138B đường Chi Lăng.

- Tôm chua số 7 đường Ðặng Trần Côn.

- Hạt sen số 3 đường Trần Thúc Nhẫn.

- Ðặc sản Huế Thiên Hương số 131 đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng.

- Bánh Huế Bà Bốn số 5 đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật.



*2. Đồ lưu niệm:* 
Du khách còn ưa chuộng những sản phẩm của các làng nghề truyền thống như: nón Huế, các vật dụng, tượng bằng đồng; các đồ chạm trỗ bằng gỗ... Các mặt hàng lưu niệm mỹ nghệ có thể mua ở các cửa hàng sau:

- Khu vực các shop bán hàng mỹ nghệ Bội Trân, KS Morin.

- Sơn mài Ðông Ba số 4 đường Trần Hưng Ðạo, chuyên bán hàng sơn mài, mỹ nghệ lưu niệm.

- Nguyễn Phúc Long số 8 đường Hùng Vương, chuyên bán các sản phẩm đúc đồng, tranh ảnh.

- Hướng Dương số 59 đường Phan đăng Lưu, chuyên bán các sản phẩm mỹ nghệ: tranh vẽ.

- Trường Tiền số 51 Trần Hưng Ðạo, chuyên hàng sơn mài,chạm khảm mỹ nghệ, hàng lưu niệm Huế, ÐT: 526235.

- Mỹ Nghệ Huế Thương, số 26/1 đường Nguyễn Công Trứ, chuyên sản xuất và bán sản phẩm mỹ nghệ, đặc biệt mỹ nghệ xương, ÐT: 832641.

- Mỹ Nghệ Phúc Lộc, số 38 đường Lê Lợi, chuyên sản phẩm mỹ nghệ các loại, ÐT 825946



*3. Lụa, đồ thêu:*

- Phòng tranh thêu lụa Cố Ðô XQ, số 81 Trần Hưng Ðạo,chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp tranh thêu nghệ thuật cao cấp, ÐT: 527642.

- Huế số 7 đường Hùng Vương, chuyên bán hàng thêu lụa, tranh ảnh, ÐT :823564.

- Sông Hương số 7 đường Hùng Vương, chuyên bán tranh thêu lụa, hàng lưu niệm. ÐT: 832584.

- Ðức Thành, số 82 đường Phan Ðăng Lưu, chuyên sản phẩm thêu, ÐT 527707.

- Các cửa hàng chuyên doanh lụa tơ tằm dọc đường Lê Lợi và chung quanh các KS Hương Giang, Century...



*4. Các khu chợ lớn:* 
Ai đó đã nói rằng “Tới Huế mà chưa tơí chợ Đông Ba là xem như chưa tơí Huế đấy thôi”. Tuy nhiên ở Huế còn nhiều khu chợ khác để bạn ghé qua chọn cho mình những thứ phù hợp mang về làm quà.

- Chợ Ðông Ba, trung tâm thương mại của tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế, địa chỉ: trên đường Trần Hưng Ðạo, ÐT: 823991, 824663.

- Chợ An Cựu, gần Cầu An Cựu, trên đường Hùng Vương, ÐT: 828337.

- Chợ Bến Ngự, gần cầu An Cựu, trên trục tham quan lăng tẩm về đường Phan Bội Châu.

- Chợ Tây Lộc, đường Nguyễn Trãi.


Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo *tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào *du lịch Huế - du lich hue*

----------


## funnyprincess88

Ở Huế, các bạn có đến vào mùa nào cũng được, mùa hạ nắng không gắt, mùa đông se lạnh, mùa thu thì quá tuyệt vời rồi. Có các nơi các bạn có thể tham khảo khi đi chơi ở Huế:
- Đi ăn cơm hến ở Cồn Hến
- Du thuyền trên sông Hương
- thử bánh ướt Kim Long
- Thăm Đại Nội, lăng Minh Mạng, lăng Gia Long
Ngoài ra, muốn đi xa xa ở vùng ngoại ô bạn có thể về biển Lăng Cô. Huế là điểm dừng chân của du khách muốn cảm giác yên bình, vì thế mình nghĩ ai đã đến Huế thì nên đến Khu du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Thanh Tân Alba ở Phong Điền, đi xe từ Huế thì tầm 30' là tới nơi, cảnh đẹp, suối nước nóng thì miễn chê, còn có massage nữa. Welcome welcome  :dance:

----------


## dung89

Vào Huế chắc mình sẽ ghé mấy nhà vườn

----------

